# please help!



## fkelanne (Jan 4, 2005)

hiya, i have a 19 month old. He was a very good baby, until he got cold last xmas. Ever since his sleep has been broken. He falls to sleep in my arms and wont go to sleep for anybody else not even his dad.
He doesnt have a nap through the day unless he has had less sleep that night. Iv tryed sitting with him in his bedroom but he still wont go to sleep.  He is in his own bed. Should i try putting him into his cot again? And what can i do to get him to sleep all the way through the night? thanks


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

It is very common for toddlers to develop an unsettled sleep pattern following a bout of illness. This normally resolves itself within a couple of weeks. What is important is that you stick with your routine.

However, it does sound as if you would benefit from speaking to your health visitor so that she can start a sleeping diary with you. The earlier this is introduced the better.

Please keep me updated. I will support you as much as I can over the net.

Jeanettexx


----------

